# Looking to hire mechanic for 83 GTI restoration project in South Florida



## bunny83 (Jan 26, 2008)

Car is in very good condition with only 42,000 miles. I'm looking for a mechanic for hire that I can count on throughout the project, ideally someone with MK1 experience and ASE certification. I would provide the parts (and garage space if necessary) and pay for labor at an hour/day/or project rate. Located in West Palm Beach.
Work to include: installing new suspension, replacing all bushings, hoses, engine mounts, tuning engine (distributor, rotor, plugs, wires), timing belt, water pump, thermostats, all fluids flushed and replaced, stainless steel brake line installation, brake service (new pads). Likely new control arms, ball joints, steering rack etc. Possibly body work as well.
If you are interested or can recommend anyone I'd very much appreciate it. Serious inquiries only please.


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: Looking to hire mechanic for 83 GTI restoration project in South Florida (bunny83)*

Good luck with that search. I've lived in the Palm Beach area for 30+ years and a decent VW mechanic is (and has always been) hard to find... I suspect a decent Mk1 mechanic is going to be even more difficult to find. (as someone who's driven nothing but VW's since 1988, I'm not new to this quest for a decent VW mechanic. I've owned a Type 1 Beetle, a Mk1 Scirocco_S, two Corrado's, and two MkV's).


----------



## bunny83 (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks, I suspect you're right on...but still hoping


----------



## bunny83 (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: (bunny83)*

Took the GTI to “The Master” at German Motoring in Miami. I’d selfishly prefer to keep his genius to myself but the man deserves to be recognized. He knows his stuff (down to the last detail)… is seriously passionate about mk1s (breeding a whole batch of his own)… and spent many unbilled HOURS answering questions and making suggestions. I got my car back in record time, in top shape, and paid a very fair price. Doing business with him was so much fun, he is also working on our 83’ diesel and 87’ cabrio next.
Its best to email him at [email protected]


----------



## Fknmovin60 (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: (bunny83)*















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kineticap_84 (Dec 28, 2008)

I've been to German Motoring and its true, The Master (Rob) is the source for VW information and expert service. Thank you Rob and I'm almost ready for the interior on the 83 GTI (but not quite).


----------



## Fknmovin60 (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: (kineticap_84)*















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bunny83 (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: (Fknmovin60)*

hey there!
check your email...i got another job for you, oh master of all


----------



## Fknmovin60 (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: (bunny83)*















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

bunny83 said:


> Took the GTI to “The Master” at German Motoring in Miami. I’d selfishly prefer to keep his genius to myself but the man deserves to be recognized. He knows his stuff (down to the last detail)… is seriously passionate about mk1s (breeding a whole batch of his own)… and spent many unbilled HOURS answering questions and making suggestions. I got my car back in record time, in top shape, and paid a very fair price. Doing business with him was so much fun, he is also working on our 83’ diesel and 87’ cabrio next.
> Its best to email him at [email protected]...


 
Fuhking A!!!!!!! LOL I know that dude..... He's a Jedi Master :laugh:


----------



## Snatcher (Apr 3, 2009)

where is this master located?! (i'm also down in south florida) I needs some help with my 92 golf's timing!


----------

